# Honda 3000s phone #(got the #)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone on have honda3000s phone #?
i have an aro in a rubbermaid container and don't know where i'm going..
please help


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

If you deliver me a jd tomorrow i can hold him in a 70 gallon....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of aro do you have?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> What kind of aro do you have?


Its a green Earl. I am catching up to your now .


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks every one for your help.
Dave has now got his aro...lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hey king-el would u be interested in a taxidermied puffer fish?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

what did you get for the Aro Adrian? Finally the Pbass?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> what did you get for the Aro Adrian? Finally the Pbass?


Yes Russ i got a 12"+ temensis..
ya me.....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> hey king-el would u be interested in a taxidermied puffer fish?


id be interested in that!!!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i picked him up in mexico.. its a porcupine puffer with all the spines sticking straight out and everything.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Yes Russ i got a 12"+ temensis..
> ya me.....


Sometimes dreams do come true eh.


----------

